# ever seen a paint like this?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yep , lots of them. medicine hat paint.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive seen quite a few actually. Shes technically "tovero" which is overo and tobiano. Chances are shes tobiano and the overo gene splash.

And she is not a medicine hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup quite often actually also know one with two blue eyes, and a few with one brown one blue. Shes a cutie though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw a paint and all it had was a black head and forlock. The rest of the body was white, it was so pretty.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

technically not medicine hat. to much sold color on the face . but close to one.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would say tovero, but I am always wrong on patterns.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've seen several like yours :wink: and no, she's not a medicine hat.
I posted i pic of a mare my aunt used to own. The only color she had was on her head and she too had a blaze. The colt at her side was all white apart from his head, a patch on his hip and chest.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

"Sacred Colors"









A friends horse. 

And her brother:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a colt similar to yours.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

What beautiful babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandy little (May 3, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Ive seen quite a few actually. Shes technically "tovero" which is overo and tobiano. Chances are shes tobiano and the overo gene splash.
> 
> And she is not a medicine hat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that would make sense as several generations back on her sire's side a dam was a black/tobiano/overo  Thank you!


----------



## brandy little (May 3, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the pics and info! I really enjoyed them and found it very useful. Now to determine a price..and kick myself later for selling her :/


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Very pretty Tovero!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The filly is not a "medicine hat". Too much colour on the face. Since her sire has tested homozygous for Tobiano, she is no doubt, Tobiano. Just a maximum expression of it. She possibly also has splash and some type of sabino in there.

For most I think, it's best to forget about the terms tovero and overo. These outdated terms, still used within the APHA in no way, are the correct terms for the coat patterns found in horses. Until they get it right though, people will still use such terms and it is correct only for those registered with the APHA and going by their (unfortunate) standards. True colour genetic gurus, would never use either term.

Lizzie


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I HAVE A gelding kinda like what you guys are talking about i believe..


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

brandy little said:


> Thank you guys so much for the pics and info! I really enjoyed them and found it very useful. Now to determine a price..and kick myself later for selling her :/


I can't help you at all with the color besides telling you that, yes, I have seen quite a few horses with her coloring. But I did want to ask you about this post. Are you trying to come up with a price based on her coloring? Because that will not get you very far at all.. based on just that I would say maybe $450 around here. What have her dam and sire done?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

First of all, tovero is extremely outdated. Yes, she will unfortunately be registered as that because the APHA sucks like that. 

Second, she is a chestnut because both of her parents are chestnut. Red + red always = red. 

Third, she is tobiano because she has to be with if one parent is homozygous. I don't know what her parents look like to tell you if they do, in fact, have more than one pattern. Pictures would be very helpful. A pedigree too. I can tell you though that just because her dam is registered solid does not mean that she does not carry a white pattern, it just means that the APHA did not think she showed enough white to be deemed worthy of regular papers. I would guess the filly is also splash and possibly frame.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

stevenson said:


> yep , lots of them. medicine hat paint.


Not a medicine hat!!!

shes Tovero


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my medicine hat:
Www.facebook.com/QTPocosSonnyDancer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> Here's my medicine hat:
> Www.facebook.com/QTPocosSonnyDancer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your horse is beautiful


----------



## ZPerformanceHorses (Sep 7, 2012)

*paints <3*

that cutie is not a Medicine Hat paint. Medicine hat paints have a straight line at their ear line like my old gelding below. He also has one blue eye =] veryy cute baby. <3


----------



## ZPerformanceHorses (Sep 7, 2012)

these photos are really old. the little girl wanted him in all pink to show. lol


----------

